# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Robo-Dog", family fantasy film, Jason Murphy, 2015, USA

## Airicist

Official website - robo-dog.com

"Robo-Dog" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Robo-Dog - Official Trailer - 2015 Family Movie

Published on Oct 6, 2015




> When Tyler's furry best friend dies tragically, his inventor Dad creates a new dog to take his place - complete with mechanical powers and robotic abilities to keep everyone on their toes.
> 
> Director: Jason Murphy
> Writer: Anthony Steven Giordano
> Cast: Olivia d'Abo, Wallace Shawn, Patrick Muldoon

----------

